# Creamery Compressor ETA



## dmnCrawler (May 29, 2021)

Is the creamery compressor ever coming out. I already purchase everything but the MPS4124. I would gladly test out a board if they are available.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 29, 2021)

+1

I designed the graphics for mine months ago— it’s literally the only thing that’s making me hold out on placing an order since I *know* that if I order everything else I want besides that, it’ll become available a day later and I’ll have to place another order lol


----------



## Feral Feline (May 29, 2021)

I think there's a lot of people fermenting on this one.

It's probably already ready, and the power that be, Mr PedalPCB, is just churning up more interest, milking it for the launch. There's probably maybe 2% left to finish up, making it low-fat; or maybe he has another butter idea to add to it — curdos to him.

Out of all the compressors on PPCB, I bet this one's the cream of the crop and will rise to the top. I' scream when it drops. Ghee, that's whey too many cheesy puns, I'll have to be more kifirful lest those of you who are lactose-intolerant viilify me. You gotta admit, it's a pretty condensed post. Lassi one, then I'll evaporate, but ... Doogh! I can't seem to culture a verenets pun for yoghurt, you'd think the skyr's the limit — but they're all a bit strained, so I'm leben that one alone. Soury...


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 29, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> I think there's a lot of people fermenting on this one.
> 
> It's probably already ready, and the power that be, Mr PedalPCB, is just churning up more interest, milking it for the launch. There's probably maybe 2% left to finish up, making it low-fat; or maybe he has another butter idea to add to it — curdos to him.
> 
> Out of all the compressors on PPCB, I bet this one's the cream of the crop and will rise to the top. I' scream when it drops. Ghee, that's whey too many cheesy puns, I'll have to be more kifirful lest those of you who are lactose-intolerant viilify me. You gotta admit, it's a pretty condensed post. Lassi one, then I'll evaporate, but ... Doogh! I can't seem to culture a verenets pun for yoghurt, you'd think the skyr's the limit — but they're all a bit strained, so I'm leben that one alone. Soury...


Man… you really milked the dairy jokes for all they’re worth


----------



## dmnCrawler (May 29, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> +1
> 
> I designed the graphics for mine months ago— it’s literally the only thing that’s making me hold out on placing an order since I *know* that if I order everything else I want besides that, it’ll become available a day later and I’ll have to place another order lol


order while the sale is on. I learned not to wait.


----------



## Robert (May 29, 2021)

This one is going to be legendairy.

Seriously though, I wouldn't hold out for it.     I have the boards, but I have doubts about the schematic that was used so I haven't even begun sourcing parts to verify it.


----------



## dmnCrawler (May 29, 2021)

Robert said:


> This one is going to be legendairy.
> 
> Seriously though, I wouldn't hold out for it.     I have the boards, but I have doubts about the schematic that was used so I haven't even begun sourcing parts to verify it.


I have the parts. Send a board  In fact I just ordered a used one from Guitar Center and it should be here in a week. I will build, make a comparison video. And lend you the pedal to trace if it is wrong.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 30, 2021)

dmnCrawler said:


> order while the sale is on. I learned not to wait.


Damn you and your logic! Somehow I just wound up dropping $160 that I had no intentions to spend!
got a quarantine fuzz, a fuzzy fox, a muzzle, a kliche, and 3 arachnids on the way, along with the rotary switch I forgot to order for my conqueror supreme, and a few other goodies.
and to think that I was trying to save my money for Record Store Day… 😰


----------



## music6000 (May 30, 2021)

dmnCrawler said:


> I have the parts. Send a board  In fact I just ordered a used one from Guitar Center and it should be here in a week. I will build, make a comparison video. And lend you the pedal to trace if it is wrong.
> 
> View attachment 12229


Sounds like a Win Win proposition to me Mr PedalPCB !


----------



## dmnCrawler (May 30, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Damn you and your logic! Somehow I just wound up dropping $160 that I had no intentions to spend!
> got a quarantine fuzz, a fuzzy fox, a muzzle, a kliche, and 3 arachnids on the way, along with the rotary switch I forgot to order for my conqueror supreme, and a few other goodies.
> and to think that I was trying to save my money for Record Store Day… 😰


Now I feel like a drug dealer. My own habit I have down to about $130 a month. Those arachnids can get expensive. Specially with the presoldered FV-1s. You did right to buy now. They and the rotaries are out of stock a lot. Very popular and the 15% helps with what is essentially a $34 dollar board.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 30, 2021)

dmnCrawler said:


> Now I feel like a drug dealer. My own habit I have down to about $130 a month. Those arachnids can get expensive. Specially with the presoldered FV-1s. You did right to buy now. They and the rotaries are out of stock a lot. Very popular and the 15% helps with what is essentially a $34 dollar board.


That was exactly my thinking— I have no problem presoldering an fv1 myself, but the cheapest I can get them is $18/ea plus shipping, so it’s not really worth my time *not* to get them presoldered when they’re available. $130 a month is impressive for sure— of course I could probably swing that same frequency if I didn’t have a habit of buying rare King Crimson and Frank Zappa records, etc 

edit: dang. Realized I forgot to add the latching simple relay bypass board to my order *D’oh!* 🤦


----------



## Feral Feline (May 30, 2021)

I forgot to type in the discount code.   😿



Any discount usually helps offset the shipping charges... *sigh*


----------



## Barry (May 30, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> I forgot to type in the discount code.   😿
> 
> 
> 
> Any discount usually helps offset the shipping charges... *sigh*


Send pedalpcb a message, he may be able to help you out


----------



## Feral Feline (May 31, 2021)

Thanks @Barry, message sent.

PS: AND SORTED!
Many thanks to Mr PedalPCB!


----------



## dmnCrawler (Jun 3, 2021)

It's here. At least you can look at the circuit. Waiting for the mail now. 4 X KA4558, 1 X CD4007UBE, 2 X THAT2159, 4 X J201, 2 X 2N4124, 1X 2N5088. Seems like what I remember.


----------



## Robusto (Jun 10, 2021)

The long rows of holes...those must be for the standy-uppy ICs I see in the original. What are they?


----------



## dmnCrawler (Jun 10, 2021)

Those are the THAT2159s


----------



## Robert (Jun 20, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> +1
> 
> I designed the graphics for mine months ago—



Get your enclosure ready. 

Thanks to @dmnCrawler this one is _finally _confirmed and will be here within the next two weeks.

As suspected, there were a couple quirks with the original schematic that is floating around.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 20, 2021)

Robert said:


> Get your enclosure ready.
> 
> Thanks to @dmnCrawler this one is _finally _confirmed and will be here within the next two weeks.
> 
> As suspected, there were a couple quirks with the original schematic that is floating around.


It’s the regular 4-knob (type 1) layout, right?


----------



## Robert (Jun 20, 2021)

Yep.


----------

